

The Automatic CSS Inliner Tool - dazbradbury
http://beaker.mailchimp.com/inline-css

======
jsdalton
FWIW, inline CSS functionality has long been part of the MailChimp API:
<http://apidocs.mailchimp.com/api/1.3/inlinecss.func.php>

------
ryanwhitney
Useful tool.

Another one to check out is Premailer (<http://premailer.dialect.ca/>) which
now has an API in beta and a few more options for conversion.

~~~
juddlyon
+1 for Premailer, I was going to dig this link up.

Coding HTML email is a nightmare.

------
Rauchg
<https://github.com/learnboost/juice>

------
FrancescoRizzi
!confused. Using Chrome, I right-click > "View Page Source", copy, paste in
the first textbox, click "Convert it" and the result seems to be identical to
the input... err... what did I do wrong?

------
davecap1
For Python people: <https://github.com/peterbe/premailer>

------
SkyMarshal
Different but related: <http://htmlemailboilerplate.com/>

------
btucker
For ruby apps there's: <https://github.com/Mange/roadie>

------
Zaheer
This was incredibly useful when I was designing an email template for my
service. Great tool!

------
jjclarkson
Now all you need is the inverse of this to fix the mass overuse of inline
styles.

------
franze
cool, but is there any programmatically solution for inlining CSS (for a node,
coffeescript, cakefile) setup (without using any nifty templates)?

~~~
ryanwhitney
Premailer has an API (in beta) <http://premailer.dialect.ca/api>

------
ttol
This is nifty :-)

